

Ask HN: Programming Project Ideas? - ciniglio

Do you have any project ideas for medium (say a few kloc) programs that would be good for learning? I want to work on something for a few weeks to just focus on programming (i.e. not trying to build a product). Examples I've heard previously are a BitTorrent client or IRC client, but something not networking focused would be cool too. I'm especially looking to work on something where I can learn a lot from the design (code, not UI) phase. Thanks!
======
anujkk
"Data hosting/sharing service" or "Data Marketplace(buy/sell data)". Allow
users to upload data on your website and make it available to others for use
in various formats such as csv,xls,xml,sql,json or expose data to be used
through REST API.

You can later extend it by allowing users to share js/php/etc code snippets
that does some operation on data or that handles presentation of data.
Widgetize it so that it can be embedded on web pages.

------
sagacityhappens
[http://www.health2con.com/devchallenge/allscripts-open-
app-c...](http://www.health2con.com/devchallenge/allscripts-open-app-
challenge/)

I am looking to team up.

Also, have a second project that i need to access a health insurers API.

Email me at Founder@betterpointment.com

------
eduardordm
A lightweight RVDS compiler-compatible (ARM) rest client.

~~~
ciniglio
Sorry if this is an obvious question, but do you mean rest as in http (e.g.
'REST'-ful apis)? Or is this a different use of rest?

~~~
eduardordm
yep, restful apis :D

------
frou_dh
_Better than JSON_

Design your own general purpose textual data format and write an encoder
and/or decoder for it.

